# Germany turns on it's top gunmaker



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Germany turns on its top gunmaker


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

What the hell? Sounds like that turd George Soros has his nose involved somehow. I think H&K build some of the best guns on the planet....just can't afford most of them! Lol.


----------

